# Very vocal puppy driving me nuts



## swellmomma (Apr 21, 2012)

Our youngest puppy has been a barker since the day we brought him home. I am fien with barking in warning when people go past our house etc. I expect that. What is driving me nuts is be barks all the dang time, and it is a high pitched loud bark. He barks to play, he barks to be pet, he barks to announce he woke up, he barks if he wants you for anything. He can not be put out to potty because he barks so much the neighbors have filed a noise complaint with the town office. If I put him on the tie out he is okay if right by my side but if I get up to go across the yard for a moment he barks and barks and barks. 

Inside he is okay being away from me, will nap in a different space etc, but if he wants my attention he wants it NOW. The barking wakes up little ones when napping and like I said has been bad enough outside to have the neighbors complain.

What can I do to train him out of this? I do not want to resort to bark collars but can't be getting fined by the town for it either. 

Even when not barking he is very vocal, he makes funny noises while playing with the other pup, and at times we can have a "conversation" where the noises he makes in response to me sound like he is talking.

The only pet I had as vocal as him was a part siamese cat and seriously he is out doing her. 

How do you train your puppy not to bark bark bark? Ignoring isn't always an option as I have 4 kids here all day, plus 2 daycare kids and they can't ignore it, not to mention the neighbors aren't willing to do so. So please tell me there is a way that does not involve ignoring or bark collars.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo was like this. Train him to "talk" ... By the time I was finished with my training ... Leeo could mimic the word "out" ... and he knew it meant outside to potty! I started by using his "talking" (those funny sounds) to my advantage and would give him a treat and make a big huge ordeal of it and praise him when he did. When he would bark I would say " I am not paying any attention to you when you bark... TALK!" 

It took a while ... but then he would try and communicate with me about everything ... it was sooo adorable! He could sing too. Believe me ... he was a nuisance barker as a pup!

I am sure there are others who will come along and tell you to use the "Look at That" method ... which is the proper method. It is conditioning him to bark at only necessary things and to not become a nuisance barker.

When the dog sees something that he is about to bark at ... you say "Look at that!" ... and "Before" he barks give him a treat and lots of praise and say "Good Quiet" ... or whatever word(s) you choose. You have to catch the dog before he reaches his threshold. If you don't the barking will start and it will not be easy to correct. 

This is what I have tried with Abbylynn. But I used a tug rope because it is her favorite thing to do. When I would see something I knew she was going to bark at ... I would quickly say "Look at that!" and give her the tug rope and play for about a minute. I did this for quite some time. She now brings me her tug rope to play with instead of barking. Actually this is a great way IMO to distract the dog before they bark ... and you don't have to count calories!


----------

